# Natural Eco Systems for pets and plants



## dyanayedlick (Dec 18, 2011)

Eco Nature terrarium


Check it out..I have one and I constantly catch my self staring at it..its a complete natural habitat for pets & plants! :fish-in-bowl:


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

dyanayedlick said:


> Eco Nature terrarium
> 
> 
> Check it out..I have one and I constantly catch my self staring at it..its a complete natural habitat for pets & plants! :fish-in-bowl:



Please remove hotlink from your signature, its against forum rules


----------

